

How five full-timers built an iPhone app in 3 months with no xCode experience - p0larboy
http://jetspeller.posterous.com/how-we-built-an-iphone-app-in-3-months-while

======
thebestgamer
I am interested to know what are the original occupation of these people.

------
thebestgamer
The turtle looks good with so many version n_n

